# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  travelling around the world and blogging

## a.passmore

Hey are there any travel bloggers out there? I've decided I'm DEFINITELY taking some time out this September (I'm thinking up to a year) and going travelling finally. I want to write all about it. My friend is interested in coming too - but I've heard that's not always a good idea. But at the same time as a woman I know there's places where it's better to have male company. Any experiences of this would be useful too.

If you guys have done anything like this before I'd love to hear your stories and read your blogs - where's good to go? I'm open to ALL suggestions, but I think I really want to go to Mongolia and maybe take the trans-Siberian express through to China.

----------


## yangkuki

Your sharing is inspiring, I will follow and share for you!

----------

